
Hostile design: These items are crimes against humanity - zemvpferreira
https://hostiledesign.org
======
n0tme
You know what hostile design is? It's the design of sites like hackernoon and
others built with its engine. 40% of vertical space is consumed by useless
menus. I usually remove them using "inspect element" feature of chrome or
Firefox. So I could read articles with comfort. I am not mentioning useless
social networks menu, since they are taking horizonal space, but sometime I
remove then also.

